
World's fastest internet speed from a single optical chip - fortran77
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/05/200522095504.htm
======
notadog
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23282209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23282209)

